# Haunted Radio (09/30/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up the month of September with news on Hauntworld's list of the top 15 scariest haunted attractions across the country, the Legendary Haunt Tour, A Night of Sci-Fi and Horror, and more!!

Then, we review the 2014 film, "The Houses October Built." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the them from Stephen King's "Graveyard Shift." All of this and more Halloween goodies on the September 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

